# Help!



## mmxm (May 31, 2008)

Can severe constricting chest pain not otherwise specified in a patient with known heart disease can be coded as angina if not ruled out as non-cardiac chest pain? 

Help Help Help!

Thanks!


----------



## dani5042 (Jun 4, 2008)

*chest pain*

We always code it as 786.50 (chest pain) unless it is diagnosed as angina 411.1.  Because it is still a sign/symptom.

Danielle


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Jun 6, 2008)

*No we could not take*

we can give icd 786.59 as other specified chest pain instead of angina. because angina is related to the heart diseae.


----------



## eRicK@ (Jun 21, 2008)

*Chest Pain*

I would definately code chest pain 786.50.  If the patient is not diagnose with angina.   I always code what is documented.


----------

